# Did some more work on my AtmosfearFX prop



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I did some more work on my AtmosfearFX prop this past weekend. I created an easel to hold the frame up and painted it gold so it will be easier to see at night as well. I am pretty happy with the outcome so far I still need to make a few more tweaks here and there and then it will be done. This will be part of my funeral scene that will also include the animated crypt that I have been working on.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks great BA!...ha, ha...I misread the topic line and instead of what you wrote, I read it as, "Did someone work on my AtmosfearFX prop......(I think I am on the forum too much...)


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

haha that would be great if someone snuck over and gave me a helping hand in the middle of the night!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's quite beautiful in an eerie rotted flesh way


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great! Saw it on YouTube before this thread. I really want one of these!

Update: I see they have an iPad app, but not this particular woman. The man & little girl only.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is such a great prop, Bigant!
It can be used anywhere. I'm sure it will be a hit. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will try to make a video of it in action this weekend!


----------



## Haunted Whitman (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

That looks great, can't wait to see the video. 

How large of a monitor are you using?

BTW, like your doormat!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That looks great BA!...ha, ha...I misread the topic line and instead of what you wrote, I read it as, "Did someone work on my AtmosfearFX prop......(I think I am on the forum too much...)


LOL I think we ALL wish the prop fairies would visit at times.....

Great looking frame BA! Look forward to seeing the video. I love their stuff too.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice job. It looks great.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a video of what the final setup looks like, the video doesnt do it justice it looks a lot better in person actually


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow! Love the startle scare at the end of the video...that'll get some screams for sure! Very nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

This prop is great, it looks awesome.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That's one thing on my "to-do" list this year.....Thanks for the video. Looks awesome


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is Rad!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks amazing. 
One more prop on my never ending want list.


----------



## Yungnastyman (Oct 24, 2016)

*AtmosFX Haunted Portrait*

I like the portrait and frame great work. I went with an old crackle frame for mine.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Its great. Have been looking at these online.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I been wanting to do one of these for a while. But every time I saw them in pro-haunts the effect was immediately obvious. But THAT sir looks friggin awesome - way better than most of the pro-haunts. I'm re-inspired. 

What did you use for the flatscreen?


----------



## FrightRisk (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, it looks almost exactly like mine! Eerie. Looks like you used a media player also? The only thing i hate about the media players is they blank between scenes. I need to cind one that works like the dvd table top version i have with a twistable monitor
.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks awesome!

If you ever want to get rid of that Giants mat, my new next door neighbor's cats need something to crap on - lol

Good luck!


----------



## puppetmaster (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks great, vet nice job


----------

